# Disney's The Jungle Book on Digital HD August 23 and on Blu-ray� August 30



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Legend Comes to Life
> Disney’s Groundbreaking, Live-Action Adventure
> arrives on Digital HD August 23 and on Blu-ray™ August 30
> 
> ...


----------

